# MBTI Sibling Thesis



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

Do you suppose that this theory should apply to the two eldest siblings of any group? Or the two youngest, or closest, or something like that? Or do you hypothesise that having a one-on-one sibling relationship actually shapes the personalities? I ask because I think it sounds unlikely, but it's interesting to at least have a kind of mechanical/what's supposedly going on kind of basis for a hypothesis, since it suggests more ways it can be evaluated or even point one towards more useful alternative theories.

I probably can't help you with my case. I have an older half-sibling who's an ESFP as well as two younger full siblings who are ESTJ and ISFP.

Interesting, maybe, that we go E/I/E/I. We divided into two pairs which each had kind of an outgoing leader and a more reserved follower.


----------

